# Has anyone used Yagua scales?



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi all,

Found a cheap ser of scales that appear to be pretty small and accurate to 0.1g with timer as well for just £18. Wondered if anyone has used them and what they think? Currently I'm making my shots with a pair of giant naff kitchen scales by weighing the grounds then weighing the coffee afterwards. Only accurate to 1g so pretty useless. Would these Yagua ones be good enough?

https://clumsygoat.co.uk/products/yagua-scale-brew-timer-dual-display-series-1000g-x-0-1g-acc0002?variant=33948204597293&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&currency=GBP&gclid=CjwKCAiApNSABhAlEiwANuR9YK99U1CqhQg5JKsE8-b5PmL4cdcPNgXJbKXK_5h1R-YsrYmKdkDJoRoC8hsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

They're what I use for espresso and I'm very happy with them!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Black Cat (great roaster and forum sponsor) sells those, )as well as the Timemore Black Mirrors when in stock). I've got black Mirrors, but I've read of several people on here who are very happy with the Yagua scales.


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

Good to hear! I'll give them a try then  thanks.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

I use the Yagua scales, bought from black cat. They're great, accurate and small with a timer.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Espressonic said:


> Found a cheap ser of scales that appear to be pretty small and accurate to 0.1g with timer as well for just £18. Wondered if anyone has used them and what they think?


 They look identical to my Joe Frex scales, and I think I have seen similar with other names as well. It is likely that they are all the same. I am happy with mine. They are compact, just the right size for my liking, and seem accurate. They do have a small lag though (so you need to cut the shot a gram or two before you reach your target, no big deal). I did spill some coffee into the buttons and they became sticky, but they are simple membrane buttons so I could open and clean to return them to normal operation. Scales with sealed/waterproof buttons are probably better, but for a budget these are fine.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yep i use yuaga scales there great. Low profile too.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I use a Yagua clone, and it's great. I have a feeling there's a few factories making the same scale with multiple brand names on them. Cheap and accurate, tho I do need to use the plastic tray to weigh a portafilter, it's a fine little scale.


----------



## rogher (Nov 22, 2020)

There's a difference between accuracy and precision. A display measuring in tenths of a gram does not mean that it's accurate to the same degree.

I bought some cheap scales and they were not repeatable - the same item is shown as different weights at different times. The discrepancies may not be important for heavier items but, when you want to be sure about a few grams, accuracy becomes important. Another thing to consider is whether you can balance a porter filter on the scale or not.


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

hotmetal said:


> Black Cat (great roaster and forum sponsor) sells those, )as well as the Timemore Black Mirrors when in stock). I've got black Mirrors, but I've read of several people on here who are very happy with the Yagua scales.


 What do you think of the Timemore scales? I've been think of these.

I missed out, when @Cuprajake sold his...


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

For £40 odd there ok. I would pay the 60 plus they're asking for now on some sites.

The bodum bistro are a very good scale £28

Ive got some aciaia pearl scales and had i paid £140 plus for them id be pissed lol talk about bandwagon haha


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Anyone seen these before?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08K8FQ375/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_KR0YSF90ZQ9601MN4A1E

Look ok for £25


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> For £40 odd there ok. I would pay the 60 plus they're asking for now on some sites.
> 
> The bodum bistro are a very good scale £28
> 
> Ive got some aciaia pearl scales and had i paid £140 plus for them id be pissed lol talk about bandwagon haha


 Which did you prefer, timemore or bodum ?

I think the Yagua's may be too small..like @EspressonicI'm using digital scales, that are accurate to 1g.. alright ish for the aeropress...

But I also want to brew V60 etc


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Personally the bodum were bettee quality, but not as waterproof as the the timemore. If i were to buy again, it would be bodum

https://clumsygoat.co.uk/products/bodum-bistro-digital-coffee-scale


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

I was looking for scales which are large enough to weigh the portafilter but also small enough to weigh the shot output on the drip tray. So it was between the yagua scales and brifit:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01DGLFVS0?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image

I didn't want to use the tray on the yagua scales to weigh the portafilter (like I'm doing with my current scales), so I went for the brifit ones, arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

allikat said:


> ...I use a Yagua clone, and it's great. I have a feeling there's a few factories making the *same scale with multiple brand names* on them...


 Yepp, to date i've seen 5 different "names"....i wonder which one is the "original" one 🎲


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

For £18 that's good value, I paid £35 for the Joe Frex ones...

It is not hugely waterproof (mine broke when some coffee got under the buttons) but it is fast, which is more than can be said for my £10 amazon cheap replacement. A 1 second delay in response sure does make it annoying to weigh out beans to the 0.1g


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

rogher said:


> There's a difference between accuracy and precision. A display measuring in tenths of a gram does not mean that it's accurate to the same degree.
> 
> I bought some cheap scales and they were not repeatable - the same item is shown as different weights at different times. The discrepancies may not be important for heavier items but, when you want to be sure about a few grams, accuracy becomes important. Another thing to consider is whether you can balance a porter filter on the scale or not.


 Did anyone find this to be the case with the Yagua?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ive bot tried to balance a pf, as ive always dosed into some form of cup


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Ive bot tried to balance a pf, as ive always dosed into some form of cup


 Any issues with it giving different weights for the same item?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

No been bang on


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I've got the Yagua scales and find them very good.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

I bought the same ones from Clumsy goat with 10 or 15% off for new customers and I'm really pleased with them. I also have the Hario ones and I can't tell any difference between the two, in fact the Hario ones seem have more of a lag. I thought they were the same as the Joe Frex ones just rebranded, mine look identicial.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I have them, the timer stops on its own now and again, other than that all good!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Al Grandé said:


> What do you think of the Timemore scales? I've been think of these.
> I missed out, when @Cuprajake sold his...


Hey Al, yeah sorry man, beat you to it and I've got Jake's on my drip tray. They're OK, a little bigger than ideal, as they hang off the front of the drip tray but it's not really an issue. I find the timer (manual) quite handy. 0.1g resolution is fine, although I haven't tried testing accuracy with calibration weights.

I think they seem fairly solid and well made, although I see what Jake meant about the rubber mat not quite fitting. It's nice to have an internal rechargeable battery and a USB port (which I've protected with a silicone bung). I think they're responsive, I like the slight stabilising delay when you tare them, and I think they'll last me a lot longer than my cheap ones which I've killed several over the years. Worth £40 all day long, not sure if I'd pay £60+ though, which is why I nabbed Jakes at £40 delivered, knowing he had only had them a short while.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Espressonic said:


> Any issues with it giving different weights for the same item?


 My Yagua scales are accurate and give repeatable weights.


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

hotmetal said:


> Hey Al, yeah sorry man, beat you to it and I've got Jake's on my drip tray. They're OK, a little bigger than ideal, as they hang off the front of the drip tray but it's not really an issue. I find the timer (manual) quite handy. 0.1g resolution is fine, although I haven't tried testing accuracy with calibration weights.
> 
> I think they seem fairly solid and well made, although I see what Jake meant about the rubber mat not quite fitting. It's nice to have an internal rechargeable battery and a USB port (which I've protected with a silicone bung). I think they're responsive, I like the slight stabilising delay when you tare them, and I think they'll last me a lot longer than my cheap ones which I've killed several over the years. Worth £40 all day long, not sure if I'd pay £60+ though, which is why I nabbed Jakes at £40 delivered, knowing he had only had them a short while.


 Thanks @hotmetal👍 I'll have to check measurements see if they fit on my drip tray, I'm thinking I want to use them for pour over as well. Not that I have any pour over equipment. Seem to be getting obsessed with coffee!!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Rocket drip tray is quite short but still OK (as in I can get them on and they're not likely to fall off, and seem stable, especially with a cup on). They carry a portafilter handle just fine. I've used them for Aeropress and I imagine they'd be fine with V60, Kalita Wave, Clever etc.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

hotmetal said:


> ...fairly solid and well made, although I see what Jake meant about the *rubber mat not quite fitting*. It's nice to have an internal rechargeable battery...


 My rubber mat fits nice and bonny on mine....agreed on responsive....and prices do vary; i got mine from Amazon for £39 from China and took 11 days iirc...at some point i'm gonna stick a bigger battery inside so that i only have to re-charge it once every General Election 😋


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

hotmetal said:


> The Rocket drip tray is quite short but still OK (as in I can get them on and they're not likely to fall off, and seem stable, especially with a cup on). They carry a portafilter handle just fine. I've used them for Aeropress and I imagine they'd be fine with V60, Kalita Wave, Clever etc.


 Thanks @hotmetal


----------

